# Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?



## slowhand (30. Juni 2007)

Mal wieder eine Panik-Aktion von slowhand...|rotwerden

Brauche bis morgen,sonntag, ca.12.00h unbedingt noch Würmer und Maden. Kriegt man die im Raum Münster/Warendorf noch irgendwo her???

DANKE!

P.S. @Arno: Bitte keine Kommentare zu meinen ewigen Last-Minute-Aktionen...


----------



## Player00 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Boar immer so Fragen in letzter Minute man man man


----------



## andreas0815 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Panik-Aktion von slowhand...|rotwerden
> 
> Brauche bis morgen,sonntag, ca.12.00h unbedingt noch Würmer und Maden. Kriegt man die im Raum Münster/Warendorf noch irgendwo her???
> 
> ...


 

*Hey,*

|bigeyesnatürlich,brauchst nur heute abend ab 24:00 uhr im Garten vorsichtig suchen!

:kIst kein Witz..............

*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*
*__________________________Gruß Andreas*


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Gibts bei euch in der Nähe einen Forellenpuff?, die könnten sowas haben...
Gruß, der Fischpaule|wavey:


----------



## grintz (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

@ Andreas : Richtig, so ist es ! 

Einfach sobald es dunkel ist auf ne schön kurz gemähte Wiese gehen, und die Tauwürmer einsammeln.
Erfordert etwas geschickt und Mühe aber nach ner Stunde bis zwei sollte einiges zusammen kommen....
Das sollte dir das Angeln doch wert sein:m

so long


----------



## @dr! (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

sehe es so wie fischpaule.

falls es bei euch nen forellenteich/puff gibt würde ich da nachsehen/kaufen gehen. also es ist das gemütlichste  du kannst auch heute wenns dunkel is suchen gehen würst aber denke ich keine maden finden


----------



## slowhand (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Gibt hier leider keinen Forellenpuff in der Nähe... Und wenn ich gleich verschwinde, um Würmer zu suchen, vergeht meiner Freundin wohl das Lachen...:e


----------



## grintz (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Hallo nochmal, ich denke jetzt sollte die Zeit gekommen sein... :g
Nochmal zum Würmer suchen, wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast . Gaaaaanz vorsichtig auftreten und wenn du einen siehst das Schwanzende packen und ganz vorsichtig zoppeln (denkt was ihr wollt Ferkelfahnder) !

so long


----------



## thecrow67 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Jetzt sollte die Freundin im Bett sein u. du ohne größere Probleme nach Würmern suchen können:m
Ansonten morgen früh mal ein wenig früher aufstehen dann merkt Sie es vileicht nicht:q
Wenn Ihr ne Biotonne habt könnten da auch Maden sein, sonst im Kompost nach Mistwürmern Ausschau halten.
Meine Vorschläge sind zwar schon fast alle auch gemacht worden, nur ich habe es gestern auch erfolgreich absolviert. ( Bin trotzdem Schneider gewesen )
mfg
Marcus


----------



## Blinker Mann (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Wiese mit der Mistgabel bearbeiten wenn keine Wiese vorhanden, ab in den Park #6oder auf den Fußballplatz |bla:am besten beim 11meter Punkt oder im 16meter raum,|rolleyes
am Tage mit der Mistgabel Nachts|bigeyes mit wenig Licht aber auf leisen Sohlen. Oder beim Forellenpuff,dann man los sonst ist es zu spät und die zeit ist abgelaufen, mit Teig ist auch gut zu Angeln,viel glück.:q


----------



## angel-daddy (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Hi slowhand,
je nachdem wo Du angeln gehst kannst Du doch erstmal Mais, Teig und Boilies mitnehmen.
Im Raum Münster gibt es doch noch viel "Landwirtschaft"....in den Komposthaufen findest Du super Mistwürmer.
Nimm einfach zusätzlich ein paar Kunstköder mit!
Falls Du an deiner Angelstelle und der näheren Entfernung andere Angler morgen triffst, wird Dir sicherlich jemand aushelfen mit Maden.( leere Dose mitnehmen).......

Wer Angeln will....der findet immer einen Weg!!!

Viel Erfolg, Martin


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Ich weiß die Antwort hilft nicht viel, aber schau dich doch mal bei deinen Angel-Dealern um, vielleicht hat ja einer von denen ein Automat.
Bei uns in der Gegend ist das hier fast gang und gebe...und somit kann man zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit frische Köder ziehen.


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

würmer findest du nachts aufm  rasen oder im garten und würmer evtl aufm schlachthof...


----------



## woernser1965 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Schau mal in der Bio-Abfalltonne nach......
Hoffentlich liest das meine Frau nicht ......sonst...:vsie wieder :q


----------



## andreas0815 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Gibt hier leider keinen Forellenpuff in der Nähe... Und wenn ich gleich verschwinde, um Würmer zu suchen, vergeht meiner Freundin wohl das Lachen...:e


 
*Hallo,*

|bigeyes hoffe aber trotzallen das du einiges in deinem Angelkübel hattest :gob Wurm oder Fisch............|supergri



*Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!*
____________________Gruß Andi


----------



## Pernod (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Gibt hier leider keinen Forellenpuff in der Nähe... Und wenn ich gleich verschwinde, um Würmer zu suchen, vergeht meiner Freundin wohl das Lachen...:e


 
Nimm sie doch einfach mit.Wenn sie sich ein wenig Mühe gibt,fängt sie bestimmt auch einen. |supergri


----------



## Kuddel (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Ich finde solche Post derb
Ich will morgen angeln wo bekomm ich Maden Würmer etc her
Das liest sich so wie ein Geitesblitz ups ich will morgen ja angeln wo bekomm ich die Köder her!
Bei uns zB bekommt man Köder im Baumarkt die haben Samstag bis 20 Uhr auf!
Und Würmer kann man sich selber suchen grab zB dein Garten um oder such sie selber auch gemähten Wiesen oder anderem.
Aber solche Treads sind überflüssig meiner Meinung!


----------



## slowhand (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

@Kuddel: Dann halt Dich doch hier raus und lies irgendwo anders, anstatt meinen schönen Thread mit unnützen Kommentaren vollzumüllen. Stell Dir mal vor, jeder würde hier seinen Senf abgeben, nur weil er dies oder das unnötig findet. Dann käme ich den ganzen Tag aus dem Schreiben nicht mehr raus...

@alle anderen: Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ich Volldepp hatte noch 2 Pakete Tauwürmer im Keller, ca. 10 Tage alt, aber alle fit! Gefangen habe ich zwei kleine Barsche, einen 35er Döbel und einen 50er Hecht. Alles auf 3er Mepps in Kupfer mit roten Punkten... Soviel zum Thema Würmer...|rolleyes 
Ich glaube, ich bestell mir mal eine Wurmkiste für den Keller, dann kann ich mir so hektische Aktionen sparen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

edit by Hummer


----------



## slowhand (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> edit by Hummer



Wollte mir da jemand an die Karre fahren, oder warum gelöscht?


----------



## -arne- (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Hallo Stefan,

nein, aber "Tipp" war wohl etwas daneben. Kam dem elektrischen Stuhl in Amerika nahe..  

Schönen Gruß,
Arne


----------



## slowhand (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Ah, so nach dem Motto: Staubsaugerkabel in die Steckdose, am anderen Ende den Staubsauger abknipsen und die blanken Kabel in die Erde. Dann nur noch auf die Würmer und den Krankenwagen warten... |krank:


----------



## moardin (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo kriege ich sonntags Würmer/Maden her?*

Also früher gab es im Kreuzviertel (glaube ich) nen Angelladen, der hatte nen Tag und Nacht-Automat, wo man Würmer un Maden ziehen konnte, aber ich weiß nicht, wie der Laden heißt/hieß, oder ob es den überhaupt noch gibt...
Ansonsten ist in Roxel nen Forellenteich, der aber nur am WE geöffnet hat...


----------

